
Ask HN: Benefits of “the blockchain”? - danielblazevski
What are the benefits of blockchain technology that currently aren&#x27;t solved by having some central trustworthy source maintain a database?<p>To me it seems that a &quot;blockchain&quot; claim to fame is being decentralized.  But who maintains the tech to make the system reliable?  Seems like a centralized organization would essentially be needed to maintain a database used by others.
======
ConcernedCoder
It's about trust, you either trust some central solitary authority, i.e.
government, bank, etc... or you trust the majority of users -- to do the right
thing.

Think of it like a dictatorship vs a democracy. In the dictatorship one guy (
the central authority ) gets to make the rules... he has a bad day? he decides
to take all your wealth for himself. In the democracy 51% of nodes have to
decide to screw you, some people think that's a better bet in the long run.

